# reboot über ssh erzwingen

## tuxian

Hallo! 

Wie kann ich einen reboot über ssh rezwingen?

Komme an den Rechner direkt nicht ran.

Als ich heute ein emerge -u squid gemacht habe läuft das System nur noch halb.

ssh login funktioniert, ps auch, top nicht (bleibt hängen), ich kann keine Prozesse killen und ein reboot funktioniert auch nicht.

Wenn ich z.b. reboot oder init 6 oder top oder z.b. "/etc/init.d/cron stop" eingebe bleibt die bash hängen, ich muss mich wieder neu per ssh einloggen, d.h. auch so viele sshd prozesse.

Hier ein "ps auxf":

```

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0  1392  492 ?        S    Oct16   0:01 init [6]

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct16   0:00 [migration/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SN   Oct16   0:06 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct16   0:00 [migration/1]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SN   Oct16   0:07 [ksoftirqd/1]

root         6  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct16   0:00 [events/0]

root         9  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct16   0:00  \_ [kblockd/0]

root        50  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct16   0:00  \_ [aio/1]

root       181  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct16   0:00  \_ [ata/1]

root       257  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        D<   Oct16   0:00  \_ [reiserfs/0]

root         7  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct16   0:00 [events/1]

root         8  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct16   0:00  \_ [khelper]

root        10  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct16   0:00  \_ [kblockd/1]

root        46  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        D    Oct16   0:03  \_ [pdflush]

root        49  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct16   0:00  \_ [aio/0]

root       180  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct16   0:00  \_ [ata/0]

root       258  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct16   0:00  \_ [reiserfs/1]

root     11675  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    15:39   0:00  \_ [pdflush]

root        11  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct16   0:00 [khubd]

root        42  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   Oct16   0:00 [vesafb]

root        45  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct16   0:00 [kirqd]

root        48  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct16   0:03 [kswapd0]

root        53  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct16   0:00 [kseriod]

root       182  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct16   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root       183  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S    Oct16   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

root       392  0.0  0.0  1760  916 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

root      5595  0.0  0.0  1656  764 ?        Ds   Oct16   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root      5967  0.0  0.1  3280 1432 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root      8666  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   20:43   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus    8669  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    20:43   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root      8720  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   20:45   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus    8723  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    20:45   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root      8821  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   20:52   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus    8824  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    20:52   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root      8942  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   20:54   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus    8945  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    20:54   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root      9031  0.0  0.1  5916 1796 ?        Ds   20:55   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus    9035  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    20:55   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root      9121  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   20:56   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus    9124  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    20:56   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root      9399  0.0  0.1  4628 1568 ?        Ds   20:57   0:00  \_ sshd: [accepted]

sshd      9400  0.0  0.1  4628 1612 ?        S    20:57   0:00  |   \_ sshd: [net]

root      9407  0.0  0.1  4628 1568 ?        Ds   20:59   0:00  \_ sshd: [accepted]

sshd      9408  0.0  0.1  4628 1612 ?        S    20:59   0:00  |   \_ sshd: [net]

root      9577  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   21:00   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus    9580  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    21:00   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root      9680  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   21:01   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus    9683  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    21:01   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     10222  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   21:04   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   10225  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    21:04   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     10244  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   21:04   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   10247  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    21:04   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     10507  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   21:06   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   10510  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    21:06   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     11060  0.0  0.1  4628 1568 ?        Ds   21:30   0:00  \_ sshd: [accepted]

sshd     11061  0.0  0.1  4628 1612 ?        S    21:30   0:00  |   \_ sshd: [net]

root     11186  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   21:54   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   11189  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    21:54   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     11296  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   21:56   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   11299  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    21:56   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     11503  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:02   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   11506  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    22:02   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     11540  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:02   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   11543  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    22:02   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     11647  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:03   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   11650  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    22:03   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     11689  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:04   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   11692  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    22:04   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     11725  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:04   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   11728  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    22:04   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     11771  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:05   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   11774  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    22:05   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     11814  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:06   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   11817  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    22:06   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     11849  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:06   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   11852  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    22:06   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     11911  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:06   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   11914  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    22:06   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     11953  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:08   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   11956  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    22:08   0:00  |   \_ [sshd] <defunct>

root     12183  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:11   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   12187  0.0  0.1  6268 2032 ?        S    22:11   0:00  |   \_ sshd: markus@pts/25

markus   12188  0.0  0.1  4880 1368 pts/25   Ss   22:11   0:00  |       \_ -bash

root     12317  0.0  0.0  2116  964 pts/25   S    22:11   0:00  |           \_ su

root     12318  0.0  0.1  4512 1368 pts/25   D+   22:12   0:00  |               \_ bash

root     12331  0.0  0.1  4760 1436 pts/25   S    22:12   0:00  |                   \_ /bin/bash /sbin/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/vixie-cron sto

root     12360  0.0  0.1  4760 1440 pts/25   D    22:12   0:00  |                       \_ /bin/bash /sbin/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/vixie-cron

root     12540  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:18   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   12543  0.0  0.1  6112 1980 ?        S    22:18   0:00  |   \_ sshd: markus@pts/26

markus   12544  0.0  0.1  4876 1360 pts/26   Ds+  22:18   0:00  |       \_ -bash

root     12562  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:18   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   12565  0.0  0.1  6268 2056 ?        S    22:18   0:00  |   \_ sshd: markus@pts/27

markus   12566  0.0  0.1  4880 1368 pts/27   Ss   22:18   0:00  |       \_ -bash

root     12597  0.0  0.0  2116  960 pts/27   S    22:18   0:00  |           \_ su

root     12598  0.0  0.1  4508 1320 pts/27   D+   22:18   0:00  |               \_ bash

root     12862  0.0  0.1  5916 1788 ?        Ds   22:30   0:00  \_ sshd: markus [priv]

markus   12865  0.0  0.1  6112 1980 ?        S    22:30   0:00      \_ sshd: markus@pts/28

markus   12866  0.0  0.1  4876 1364 pts/28   Ss   22:30   0:00          \_ -bash

root     12884  0.0  0.0  2112  960 pts/28   S    22:30   0:00              \_ su

root     12885  0.0  0.1  4504 1308 pts/28   S    22:30   0:00                  \_ bash

root     12898  0.0  0.1  2820 1208 pts/28   R+   22:30   0:00                      \_ ps auxf

dhcp      6042  0.0  0.1  2604 1496 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00 /usr/sbin/dhcpd -pf /var/run/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -q -user dhcp -group dhcp -q eth0

102       6125  0.0  0.0 13812  828 ?        SN   Oct16   0:02 ./foldingathome

102       6508  0.0  0.0 13812  828 ?        SN   Oct16   0:00  \_ ./foldingathome

102       6509  0.0  0.0 13812  828 ?        SN   Oct16   0:00      \_ ./foldingathome

102       6512  0.0  1.1 20988 12252 ?       SN   Oct16   0:00      |   \_ ./FahCore_78.exe -dir work/ -suffix 00 -checkpoint 15 -lifeline 650

102       7083  0.0  1.1 20988 12252 ?       SN   Oct16   0:00      |       \_ ./FahCore_78.exe -dir work/ -suffix 00 -checkpoint 15 -lifeline

102       7084 93.4  1.1 20988 12252 ?       DN   Oct16 2525:25      |           \_ ./FahCore_78.exe -dir work/ -suffix 00 -checkpoint 15 -lif

102       7085  0.0  1.1 20988 12252 ?       SN   Oct16   0:00      |           \_ ./FahCore_78.exe -dir work/ -suffix 00 -checkpoint 15 -life

102       6510  0.0  0.0 13812  828 ?        SN   Oct16   0:00      \_ ./foldingathome

102       6511  0.0  0.0 13812  828 ?        SN   Oct16   0:00      \_ ./foldingathome

ntp       6210  0.0  0.3  3704 3704 ?        DLs  Oct16   0:13 /usr/bin/ntpd -p /var/run/ntpd.pid -u ntp:ntp

root      6270  0.0  0.1  6784 2012 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root      6304  0.0  0.1  6784 1996 ?        S    Oct16   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root      6273  0.0  0.1  3720 1416 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D

root      6328  0.0  0.3  6824 3136 ?        S    Oct16   0:03 /usr/sbin/snmpd -p /var/run/snmpd.pid -c /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf

root      6386  0.0  0.1  5564 1512 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00 /usr/sbin/squid -DYC

squid     6388  0.0  1.8 21740 18696 ?       D    Oct16   0:40  \_ (squid) -DYC

squid     6395  0.0  0.0  1240  296 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00      \_ (unlinkd)

root     17705  0.0  0.0  2284  732 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00      \_ (ncsa_auth) /etc/squid/squid_passwd

root     17706  0.0  0.0  2148  496 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00      \_ (ncsa_auth) /etc/squid/squid_passwd

root     17707  0.0  0.0  2148  496 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00      \_ (ncsa_auth) /etc/squid/squid_passwd

root     17708  0.0  0.0  2148  496 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00      \_ (ncsa_auth) /etc/squid/squid_passwd

root     17709  0.0  0.0  2148  496 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00      \_ (ncsa_auth) /etc/squid/squid_passwd

root      6435  0.0  0.0  1712  660 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root      8709  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    20:45   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      8710  0.0  0.0  1976  840 ?        Ss   20:45   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root      8713  0.0  0.0  1976  884 ?        S    20:45   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root      8715  0.0  0.3  7216 3724 ?        D    20:45   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root      8711  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    20:45   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      8712  0.0  0.0  1976  868 ?        Ss   20:45   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root      8714  0.0  0.0  1372  348 ?        S    20:45   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root      8716  0.0  0.0  1976  864 ?        S    20:45   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root      8717  0.0  0.8 10052 8584 ?        D    20:45   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root      8801  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    20:50   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      8802  0.0  0.0  1980  884 ?        Ss   20:50   0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root      8808  0.0  0.0  1980  912 ?        S    20:50   0:00  |       \_ /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root      8811  0.0  0.0  1392  356 ?        D    20:50   0:00  |           \_ ln -sn 8808 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root      8803  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    20:50   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      8804  0.0  0.0  1980  844 ?        Ss   20:50   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root      8807  0.0  0.0  1980  888 ?        S    20:50   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root      8809  0.0  0.3  7220 3728 ?        D    20:50   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root      8805  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    20:50   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      8806  0.0  0.0  1980  868 ?        Ss   20:50   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root      8812  0.0  0.0  1376  352 ?        S    20:50   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root      8813  0.0  0.0  1980  868 ?        S    20:50   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root      8814  0.0  0.8 10056 8588 ?        D    20:50   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root      9022  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    20:55   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9023  0.0  0.0  1980  844 ?        Ss   20:55   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root      9026  0.0  0.0  1980  888 ?        S    20:55   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root      9027  0.0  0.3  7216 3724 ?        D    20:55   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root      9024  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    20:55   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9025  0.0  0.0  1972  860 ?        Ss   20:55   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root      9028  0.0  0.0  1372  348 ?        S    20:55   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root      9029  0.0  0.0  1976  860 ?        S    20:55   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root      9030  0.0  0.8 10052 8584 ?        D    20:55   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root      9548  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:00   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9549  0.0  0.0  1976  884 ?        Ss   21:00   0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root      9556  0.0  0.0  1976  908 ?        S    21:00   0:00  |       \_ /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root      9563  0.0  0.0  1388  352 ?        D    21:00   0:00  |           \_ ln -sn 9556 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root      9550  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:00   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9551  0.0  0.0  1396  384 ?        Ds   21:00   0:00  |   \_ rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

root      9552  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:00   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9553  0.0  0.0  1976  844 ?        Ss   21:00   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root      9560  0.0  0.0  1976  888 ?        S    21:00   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root      9561  0.0  0.3  7220 3728 ?        D    21:00   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root      9554  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:00   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root      9555  0.0  0.0  1976  868 ?        Ss   21:00   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root      9557  0.0  0.0  1376  352 ?        S    21:00   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root      9559  0.0  0.0  1976  864 ?        S    21:00   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root      9562  0.0  0.8 10056 8588 ?        D    21:00   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     10292  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:05   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10293  0.0  0.0  1980  848 ?        Ss   21:05   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     10296  0.0  0.0  1980  892 ?        S    21:05   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     10298  0.0  0.3  7224 3732 ?        D    21:05   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     10294  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:05   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10295  0.0  0.0  1980  872 ?        Ss   21:05   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     10297  0.0  0.0  1380  356 ?        S    21:05   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     10299  0.0  0.0  1980  864 ?        S    21:05   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     10300  0.0  0.8 10060 8592 ?        D    21:05   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     10940  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:10   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10941  0.0  0.0  1980  884 ?        Ss   21:10   0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     10946  0.0  0.0  1976  904 ?        S    21:10   0:00  |       \_ /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     10952  0.0  0.0  1384  348 ?        D    21:10   0:00  |           \_ ln -sn 10946 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     10942  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:10   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10943  0.0  0.0  1980  844 ?        Ss   21:10   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     10947  0.0  0.0  1980  888 ?        S    21:10   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     10948  0.0  0.3  7216 3724 ?        D    21:10   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     10944  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:10   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10945  0.0  0.0  1972  860 ?        Ss   21:10   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     10950  0.0  0.0  1372  348 ?        S    21:10   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     10951  0.0  0.0  1976  864 ?        S    21:10   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     10953  0.0  0.8 10052 8584 ?        D    21:10   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     10966  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:15   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10967  0.0  0.0  1976  844 ?        Ss   21:15   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     10970  0.0  0.0  1976  888 ?        S    21:15   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     10971  0.0  0.3  7220 3728 ?        D    21:15   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     10968  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:15   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10969  0.0  0.0  1976  864 ?        Ss   21:15   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     10972  0.0  0.0  1376  352 ?        S    21:15   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     10973  0.0  0.0  1976  860 ?        S    21:15   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     10974  0.0  0.8 10056 8588 ?        D    21:15   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     10993  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:20   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10994  0.0  0.0  1980  888 ?        Ss   21:20   0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     10999  0.0  0.0  1980  912 ?        S    21:20   0:00  |       \_ /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     11005  0.0  0.0  1392  356 ?        D    21:20   0:00  |           \_ ln -sn 10999 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     10995  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:20   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10996  0.0  0.0  1980  848 ?        Ss   21:20   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11002  0.0  0.0  1980  892 ?        S    21:20   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11003  0.0  0.3  7224 3732 ?        D    21:20   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     10997  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:20   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     10998  0.0  0.0  1980  872 ?        Ss   21:20   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     11000  0.0  0.0  1380  356 ?        S    21:20   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     11004  0.0  0.0  1980  864 ?        S    21:20   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     11006  0.0  0.8 10060 8592 ?        D    21:20   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     11019  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:25   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11020  0.0  0.0  1976  844 ?        Ss   21:25   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11023  0.0  0.0  1976  888 ?        S    21:25   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11025  0.0  0.3  7216 3724 ?        D    21:25   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     11021  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:25   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11022  0.0  0.0  1976  868 ?        Ss   21:25   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     11024  0.0  0.0  1372  348 ?        S    21:25   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     11026  0.0  0.0  1976  864 ?        S    21:25   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     11027  0.0  0.8 10056 8588 ?        D    21:25   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     11046  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:30   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11047  0.0  0.0  1980  888 ?        Ss   21:30   0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     11052  0.0  0.0  1980  912 ?        S    21:30   0:00  |       \_ /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     11056  0.0  0.0  1392  356 ?        D    21:30   0:00  |           \_ ln -sn 11052 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     11048  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:30   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11049  0.0  0.0  1980  848 ?        Ss   21:30   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11053  0.0  0.0  1980  892 ?        S    21:30   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11054  0.0  0.3  7220 3728 ?        D    21:30   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     11050  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:30   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11051  0.0  0.0  1980  872 ?        Ss   21:30   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     11057  0.0  0.0  1376  352 ?        S    21:30   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     11058  0.0  0.0  1980  868 ?        S    21:30   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     11059  0.0  0.8 10060 8592 ?        D    21:30   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     11074  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:35   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11075  0.0  0.0  1976  840 ?        Ss   21:35   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11078  0.0  0.0  1976  884 ?        S    21:35   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11080  0.0  0.3  7216 3724 ?        D    21:35   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     11076  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:35   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11077  0.0  0.0  1976  864 ?        Ss   21:35   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     11079  0.0  0.0  1372  348 ?        S    21:35   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     11081  0.0  0.0  1976  864 ?        S    21:35   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     11082  0.0  0.8 10052 8584 ?        D    21:35   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     11101  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:40   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11102  0.0  0.0  1976  880 ?        Ss   21:40   0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     11107  0.0  0.0  1980  908 ?        S    21:40   0:00  |       \_ /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     11113  0.0  0.0  1392  356 ?        D    21:40   0:00  |           \_ ln -sn 11107 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     11103  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:40   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11104  0.0  0.0  1976  840 ?        Ss   21:40   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11108  0.0  0.0  1976  884 ?        S    21:40   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11112  0.0  0.3  7220 3728 ?        D    21:40   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     11105  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:40   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11106  0.0  0.0  1980  868 ?        Ss   21:40   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     11109  0.0  0.0  1376  352 ?        S    21:40   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     11110  0.0  0.0  1980  864 ?        S    21:40   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     11114  0.0  0.8 10056 8588 ?        D    21:40   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     11127  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:45   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11128  0.0  0.0  1980  848 ?        Ss   21:45   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11131  0.0  0.0  1980  892 ?        S    21:45   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11132  0.0  0.3  7224 3732 ?        D    21:45   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     11129  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:45   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11130  0.0  0.0  1980  868 ?        Ss   21:45   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     11133  0.0  0.0  1380  356 ?        S    21:45   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     11134  0.0  0.0  1980  864 ?        S    21:45   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     11135  0.0  0.8 10060 8588 ?        D    21:45   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     11154  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:50   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11155  0.0  0.0  1976  884 ?        Ss   21:50   0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     11160  0.0  0.0  1976  908 ?        S    21:50   0:00  |       \_ /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     11166  0.0  0.0  1388  352 ?        D    21:50   0:00  |           \_ ln -sn 11160 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     11156  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:50   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11157  0.0  0.0  1976  844 ?        Ss   21:50   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11161  0.0  0.0  1976  888 ?        S    21:50   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11162  0.0  0.3  7220 3728 ?        D    21:50   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     11158  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:50   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11159  0.0  0.0  1976  868 ?        Ss   21:50   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     11163  0.0  0.0  1376  352 ?        S    21:50   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     11165  0.0  0.0  1976  860 ?        S    21:50   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     11167  0.0  0.8 10056 8588 ?        D    21:50   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     11281  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:55   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11282  0.0  0.0  1976  844 ?        Ss   21:55   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11285  0.0  0.0  1976  888 ?        S    21:55   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11287  0.0  0.3  7216 3724 ?        D    21:55   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     11283  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    21:55   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11284  0.0  0.0  1976  868 ?        Ss   21:55   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     11286  0.0  0.0  1376  352 ?        S    21:55   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     11288  0.0  0.0  1976  864 ?        S    21:55   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     11289  0.0  0.8 10056 8588 ?        D    21:55   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     11480  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:00   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11481  0.0  0.0  1976  880 ?        Ss   22:00   0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     11488  0.0  0.0  1976  904 ?        S    22:00   0:00  |       \_ /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     11493  0.0  0.0  1388  352 ?        D    22:00   0:00  |           \_ ln -sn 11488 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     11482  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:00   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11483  0.0  0.0  1396  384 ?        Ds   22:00   0:00  |   \_ rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

root     11484  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:00   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11485  0.0  0.0  1976  840 ?        Ss   22:00   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11489  0.0  0.0  1976  884 ?        S    22:00   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11490  0.0  0.3  7220 3728 ?        D    22:00   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     11486  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:00   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11487  0.0  0.0  1976  864 ?        Ss   22:00   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     11492  0.0  0.0  1376  352 ?        S    22:00   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     11494  0.0  0.0  1980  864 ?        S    22:00   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     11495  0.0  0.8 10056 8588 ?        D    22:00   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     11761  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:05   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11762  0.0  0.0  1980  848 ?        Ss   22:05   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11765  0.0  0.0  1980  892 ?        S    22:05   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     11767  0.0  0.3  7220 3728 ?        D    22:05   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     11763  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:05   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     11764  0.0  0.0  1980  872 ?        Ss   22:05   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     11766  0.0  0.0  1380  356 ?        S    22:05   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     11768  0.0  0.0  1980  868 ?        S    22:05   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     11769  0.0  0.8 10060 8592 ?        D    22:05   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     12164  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:10   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12165  0.0  0.0  1976  880 ?        Ss   22:10   0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     12171  0.0  0.0  1976  908 ?        S    22:10   0:00  |       \_ /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     12175  0.0  0.0  1388  352 ?        D    22:10   0:00  |           \_ ln -sn 12171 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     12166  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:10   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12167  0.0  0.0  1976  844 ?        Ss   22:10   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     12170  0.0  0.0  1976  888 ?        S    22:10   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     12172  0.0  0.3  7216 3724 ?        D    22:10   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     12168  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:10   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12169  0.0  0.0  1976  868 ?        Ss   22:10   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     12174  0.0  0.0  1372  348 ?        S    22:10   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     12176  0.0  0.0  1976  864 ?        S    22:10   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     12177  0.0  0.8 10056 8588 ?        D    22:10   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     12481  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:15   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12482  0.0  0.0  1976  840 ?        Ss   22:15   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     12485  0.0  0.0  1976  884 ?        S    22:15   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     12487  0.0  0.3  7216 3724 ?        D    22:15   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     12483  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:15   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12484  0.0  0.0  1976  864 ?        Ss   22:15   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     12486  0.0  0.0  1372  348 ?        S    22:15   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     12488  0.0  0.0  1976  864 ?        S    22:15   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     12489  0.0  0.8 10052 8584 ?        D    22:15   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     12795  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:20   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12796  0.0  0.0  1980  884 ?        Ss   22:20   0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     12801  0.0  0.0  1972  900 ?        S    22:20   0:00  |       \_ /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     12807  0.0  0.0  1384  348 ?        D    22:20   0:00  |           \_ ln -sn 12801 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     12797  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:20   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12798  0.0  0.0  1980  844 ?        Ss   22:20   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     12802  0.0  0.0  1980  888 ?        S    22:20   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     12806  0.0  0.3  7216 3724 ?        D    22:20   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     12799  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:20   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12800  0.0  0.0  1972  860 ?        Ss   22:20   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     12803  0.0  0.0  1372  348 ?        S    22:20   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     12804  0.0  0.0  1976  860 ?        S    22:20   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     12808  0.0  0.8 10052 8584 ?        D    22:20   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     12821  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:25   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12822  0.0  0.0  1976  844 ?        Ss   22:25   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     12825  0.0  0.0  1976  888 ?        S    22:25   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     12826  0.0  0.3  7220 3728 ?        D    22:25   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     12823  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:25   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12824  0.0  0.0  1976  868 ?        Ss   22:25   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     12827  0.0  0.0  1376  352 ?        S    22:25   0:00  |       \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     12828  0.0  0.0  1976  860 ?        S    22:25   0:00  |           \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     12829  0.0  0.8 10056 8588 ?        D    22:25   0:00  |               \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root     12848  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:30   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12849  0.0  0.0  1980  888 ?        Ss   22:30   0:00  |   \_ /bin/bash -c test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     12854  0.0  0.0  1980  912 ?        S    22:30   0:00  |       \_ /bin/bash /usr/sbin/run-crons

root     12859  0.0  0.0  1392  356 ?        D    22:30   0:00  |           \_ ln -sn 12854 /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock

root     12850  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:30   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12851  0.0  0.0  1980  848 ?        Ss   22:30   0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     12855  0.0  0.0  1980  892 ?        S    22:30   0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh -c (cd /usr/local/nta/; ./nta.pl)

root     12856  0.3  0.3  7224 3732 ?        D    22:30   0:00  |           \_ /usr/bin/perl -w ./nta.pl

root     12852  0.0  0.0  1588  676 ?        S    22:30   0:00  \_ /USR/SBIN/CRON

root     12853  0.0  0.0  1980  872 ?        Ss   22:30   0:00      \_ /bin/sh -c /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg 1> /dev/null

root     12858  0.0  0.0  1380  356 ?        S    22:30   0:00          \_ /bin/run-parts /etc/cron.mrtg

root     12860  0.0  0.0  1980  864 ?        S    22:30   0:00              \_ /bin/sh /etc/cron.mrtg/cpu.sh

root     12861  1.0  0.8 10060 8592 ?        D    22:30   0:00                  \_ /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg/cpu.cfg

root      6496  0.0  0.0  1236  292 ?        S    Oct16   0:00 /usr/bin/vmnet-bridge -d /var/run/vmnet-bridge-0.pid /dev/vmnet0 eth0

root      6501  0.0  1.3 16512 13496 ?       Ss   Oct16   0:08 /usr/sbin/vmware-serverd -s -d

root      6617  0.0  0.0  2052  892 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00 /usr/sbin/xinetd -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid -stayalive -reuse

root      6626  0.0  0.1  2304 1152 ?        S    Oct16   0:01 /bin/sh /usr/bin/adsl-reconnect

root     12845  0.0  0.0  1924  512 ?        S    22:29   0:00  \_ sleep 120

root      7301  0.0  0.0  1476  640 ?        S    Oct16   0:00 /usr/sbin/pptp

root      7303  0.0  0.0  2004  888 pts/0    Ss+  Oct16   0:00 /usr/sbin/pppd /dev/pts/0 38400

root      7371  0.0  0.0  1492  640 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:56 /usr/sbin/pptp

root     24112  0.0  0.5 35496 5460 ?        Ss   Oct16   0:00 /usr/lib/vmware-mui/apache/bin/httpd -DSSL -DSSL_ONLY -DGSX -d /usr/lib/vmware-

nobody   24127  0.0  0.6 35428 6284 ?        S    Oct16   0:00  \_ /usr/lib/vmware-mui/apache/bin/httpd -DSSL -DSSL_ONLY -DGSX -d /usr/lib/vmw

nobody   24131  0.0  0.9 41204 10100 ?       S    Oct16   0:00  \_ /usr/lib/vmware-mui/apache/bin/httpd -DSSL -DSSL_ONLY -DGSX -d /usr/lib/vmw

nobody   24132  0.0  0.9 40280 10080 ?       S    Oct16   0:00  \_ /usr/lib/vmware-mui/apache/bin/httpd -DSSL -DSSL_ONLY -DGSX -d /usr/lib/vmw

root     26005  0.0  1.0 26204 10348 ?       Ss   16:33   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   26023  0.0  0.8 25484 8940 ?        S    16:33   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   26024  0.0  1.2 27860 12696 ?       S    16:33   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   26025  0.0  1.0 26204 10504 ?       D    16:33   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   26026  0.0  1.2 27860 12712 ?       D    16:33   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   26027  0.0  1.0 26204 10508 ?       D    16:33   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   26028  0.0  1.2 27860 12708 ?       D    16:33   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   26029  0.0  1.0 26204 10492 ?       D    16:34   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   30641  0.0  1.0 26204 10492 ?       D    20:34   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   11180  0.0  1.0 26204 10384 ?       S    21:54   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   11181  0.0  1.0 26204 10384 ?       S    21:54   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   11182  0.0  1.0 26204 10384 ?       S    21:54   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

apache   11185  0.0  1.0 26204 10384 ?       S    21:54   0:00  \_ /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -D SSL -D PHP4

root     27949  0.0  0.0  2580  720 ?        Ss   16:37   0:00 /usr/kde/3.3/bin/kdm

root     27952  0.0  1.3 50396 14388 ?       SL   16:37   0:01  \_ /usr/X11R6/bin/X -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-Fgdo6h vt7

root     27953  0.0  0.0  2708  988 ?        S    16:37   0:00  \_ -:0

root     27959  0.0  1.2 22872 12532 ?       S    16:37   0:02      \_ /usr/kde/3.3/bin/kdm_greet

markus   30694  0.0  0.1  4880 1368 ?        Ds   20:38   0:00 -bash

root     30712  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        Z    20:38   0:00  \_ [su] <defunct>

root     30726  0.0  0.8 14768 9244 ?        D    20:38   0:02 /usr/bin/python -O /usr/bin/emerge -u world

root      7383  0.0  0.0  1616  628 ?        D    20:40   0:00  \_ [squid-2.5.7] sandbox /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh install

root      7384  0.0  0.1  5488 1880 ?        S    20:40   0:00      \_ /bin/bash /usr/sbin/ebuild.sh install

root      7398  0.0  0.1  4516 1120 ?        S    20:40   0:00          \_ make DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/squid-2.5.7/image/ install

root      7399  0.0  0.1  4604 1256 ?        S    20:40   0:00              \_ /bin/sh -c set fnord DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/squid-2.5.7/image

root      8653  0.0  0.1  4604 1264 ?        S    20:40   0:00                  \_ /bin/sh -c set fnord DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/squid-2.5.7/i

root      8654  0.0  0.1  4596 1256 ?        S    20:40   0:00                      \_ make install

root      8655  0.0  0.1  4596 1276 ?        S    20:40   0:00                          \_ make install-exec-am install-data-am

root      8656  0.0  0.1  4600 1368 ?        D    20:40   0:00                              \_ /bin/sh ../cfgaux/mkinstalldirs /var/tmp/portag

markus    8670  0.0  0.1  4880 1364 pts/2    Ss   20:43   0:00 -bash

root      8688  0.0  0.0  2116  960 pts/2    S    20:43   0:00  \_ su

root      8689  0.0  0.1  4508 1308 pts/2    S    20:43   0:00      \_ bash

root      8702  0.0  0.1  4508 1308 pts/2    D+   20:43   0:00          \_ bash

markus    8724  0.0  0.1  4880 1364 pts/3    Ss   20:45   0:00 -bash

root      8755  0.0  0.0  2116  960 pts/3    S    20:45   0:00  \_ su

root      8756  0.0  0.1  4508 1308 pts/3    S    20:45   0:00      \_ bash

root      8787  0.0  0.1  4508 1308 pts/3    D+   20:45   0:00          \_ bash

markus    8825  0.0  0.1  4884 1368 pts/4    Ss   20:52   0:00 -bash

root      8843  0.0  0.0  2112  960 pts/4    S    20:52   0:00  \_ su

root      8844  0.0  0.1  4504 1304 pts/4    S    20:52   0:00      \_ bash

root      8935  0.0  0.7 12604 7248 pts/4    D+   20:52   0:00          \_ /usr/bin/python -O /usr/bin/emerge -u world

markus    8946  0.0  0.1  4884 1368 pts/5    Ss   20:54   0:00 -bash

root      8964  0.0  0.0  2112  960 pts/5    S    20:54   0:00  \_ su

root      8965  0.0  0.1  4504 1308 pts/5    S    20:54   0:00      \_ bash

root      9021  0.0  0.1  4504 1308 pts/5    D+   20:54   0:00          \_ bash

markus    9036  0.0  0.1  4876 1364 pts/6    Ss   20:55   0:00 -bash

root      9054  0.0  0.0  2116  964 pts/6    S    20:55   0:00  \_ su

root      9055  0.0  0.1  4504 1308 pts/6    S    20:55   0:00      \_ bash

root      9120  0.0  0.1  4504 1308 pts/6    D+   20:56   0:00          \_ bash

markus    9125  0.0  0.1  4880 1368 pts/7    Ss   20:56   0:00 -bash

root      9143  0.0  0.0  2120  964 pts/7    S    20:56   0:00  \_ su

root      9144  0.0  0.1  4512 1312 pts/7    S    20:56   0:00      \_ bash

root      9576  0.0  0.1  4512 1312 pts/7    D+   21:00   0:00          \_ bash

markus    9581  0.0  0.1  4880 1368 pts/8    Ss   21:00   0:00 -bash

root      9599  0.0  0.0  2120  964 pts/8    S    21:00   0:00  \_ su

root      9601  0.0  0.1  4500 1348 pts/8    S    21:00   0:00      \_ bash

root      9656  0.0  0.1  4764 1436 pts/8    S+   21:01   0:00          \_ /bin/bash /sbin/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/vixie-cron restart

root      9673  0.0  0.1  4764 1440 pts/8    D+   21:01   0:00              \_ /bin/bash /sbin/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/vixie-cron restart

root      9600  0.0  0.0  1392  492 ?        Ds   21:00   0:00 init [6]

markus    9684  0.0  0.1  4880 1364 pts/9    Ss   21:01   0:00 -bash

root      9702  0.0  0.0  2116  964 pts/9    S    21:01   0:00  \_ su

root      9703  0.0  0.1  4740 1408 pts/9    S    21:01   0:00      \_ bash

root     10221  0.0  0.1  4740 1408 pts/9    D+   21:03   0:00          \_ bash

markus   10226  0.0  0.1  4884 1368 pts/10   Ss   21:04   0:00 -bash

markus   10291  0.0  0.1  4884 1368 pts/10   D+   21:04   0:00  \_ -bash

markus   10248  0.0  0.1  4876 1364 pts/11   Ss   21:04   0:00 -bash

root     10313  0.0  0.0  2112  960 pts/11   S    21:05   0:00  \_ su

root     10314  0.0  0.1  4508 1320 pts/11   S+   21:05   0:00      \_ bash

root     10380  0.0  0.1  4504 1308 pts/11   D    21:05   0:00          \_ bash

markus   10511  0.0  0.1  4876 1364 pts/12   Ds+  21:06   0:00 -bash

markus   11190  0.0  0.1  4884 1372 pts/13   Ss   21:54   0:00 -bash

root     11208  0.0  0.0  2112  960 pts/13   S    21:54   0:00  \_ su

root     11209  0.0  0.1  4504 1304 pts/13   S    21:54   0:00      \_ bash

root     11280  0.0  0.1  4504 1304 pts/13   D+   21:54   0:00          \_ bash

markus   11300  0.0  0.1  4880 1368 pts/14   Ss   21:56   0:00 -bash

root     11318  0.0  0.0  2120  964 pts/14   S    21:56   0:00  \_ su

root     11319  0.0  0.1  4512 1312 pts/14   S    21:56   0:00      \_ bash

root     11496  0.0  0.1  4512 1312 pts/14   D+   22:01   0:00          \_ bash

markus   11507  0.0  0.1  4884 1368 pts/15   Ss   22:02   0:00 -bash

root     11525  0.0  0.0  2112  960 pts/15   S    22:02   0:00  \_ su

root     11526  0.0  0.1  4504 1304 pts/15   S    22:02   0:00      \_ bash

root     11539  0.0  0.1  4504 1304 pts/15   D+   22:02   0:00          \_ bash

markus   11544  0.0  0.1  4880 1364 pts/16   Ss   22:02   0:00 -bash

root     11562  0.0  0.0  2116  964 pts/16   S    22:02   0:00  \_ su

root     11563  0.0  0.1  4508 1308 pts/16   S    22:02   0:00      \_ bash

root     11646  0.0  0.1  4508 1308 pts/16   D+   22:02   0:00          \_ bash

markus   11651  0.0  0.1  5008 1388 pts/17   Ds+  22:03   0:00 -bash

markus   11693  0.0  0.1  4880 1368 pts/18   Ss   22:04   0:00 -bash

root     11711  0.0  0.0  2120  964 pts/18   S    22:04   0:00  \_ su

root     11712  0.0  0.1  4632 1304 pts/18   D+   22:04   0:00      \_ bash

markus   11729  0.0  0.1  4880 1364 pts/19   Ss   22:04   0:00 -bash

root     11747  0.0  0.0  2116  964 pts/19   S    22:04   0:00  \_ su

root     11748  0.0  0.1  4504 1332 pts/19   S    22:04   0:00      \_ bash

root     11770  0.0  0.1  4504 1332 pts/19   D+   22:05   0:00          \_ bash

markus   11775  0.0  0.1  4884 1364 pts/20   Ss   22:05   0:00 -bash

root     11793  0.0  0.0  2112  960 pts/20   S    22:05   0:00  \_ su

root     11794  0.0  0.1  4504 1308 pts/20   S    22:05   0:00      \_ bash

root     11807  0.0  0.1  4504 1308 pts/20   D+   22:05   0:00          \_ bash

markus   11818  0.0  0.1  4880 1368 pts/21   Ds+  22:06   0:00 -bash

markus   11853  0.0  0.1  4876 1364 pts/22   Ss   22:06   0:00 -bash

root     11871  0.0  0.0  2116  964 pts/22   S    22:06   0:00  \_ su

root     11872  0.0  0.1  4504 1308 pts/22   D+   22:06   0:00      \_ bash

markus   11915  0.0  0.1  4876 1364 pts/23   Ss   22:06   0:00 -bash

root     11933  0.0  0.0  2116  964 pts/23   S    22:06   0:00  \_ su

root     11934  0.0  0.1  4504 1332 pts/23   D+   22:06   0:00      \_ bash

markus   11957  0.0  0.1  4884 1396 pts/24   Ss   22:08   0:00 -bash

root     12119  0.0  0.0  2116  964 pts/24   S    22:09   0:00  \_ su

root     12120  0.0  0.1  4504 1348 pts/24   S    22:09   0:00      \_ bash

root     12154  0.0  0.1  4504 1356 pts/24   S    22:09   0:00          \_ bash

root     12155  0.0  0.0  5008 1028 pts/24   D+   22:09   0:00              \_ /bin/ls -lah

root     12156  0.0  0.0  3792  696 pts/24   S+   22:09   0:00              \_ /bin/grep -m 1 insgesamt

root     12157  0.0  0.0  3768  516 pts/24   S+   22:09   0:00              \_ /bin/sed s/insgesamt //
```

es ist mir auch suspekt wieso so viele cron-prozesse laufen.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Du hast auch ne menge zombies, die zuverlässigste methode um die loszuwerden ist tatsächlich ein reboot. Wenn der nicht geht ist das ziemlich schlecht. Ich habe mal gehört das zombies irgendwann von init adoptiert werden und man sie dann killen kann. Vielleicht reicht also abwarten, kann aber auch sein das das eine bestimmte kerneloption vorraussetzt, die du nicht gesetzt hast.

----------

## tuxian

Ja, ich würde auch gerne rebooten.

Geht das vielleicht irgendwie über /proc ?

Wie wenn ich den reset-Knopf drücken würde.

----------

## rojaro

Wenn du CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ im Kernel aktiviert hast kannst du das via System Request machen. Das kannst du am schnellsten überprüfen in dem du folgendes Kommando ausführst:

```
ls -la /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq && cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
```

Gibt es das File nicht, hat dein Kernel keinen Support dafür. Erscheint eine '0' musst du musst du erst folgendes Kommando ausführen:

```
echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
```

Erscheint eine '1' nach dem ersten Kommando kannst du mit folgender Sequenz (-> Die Kommandos müssen exakt in dieser Reihenfolge eingegeben werden) einen Reboot erzwingen:

```
echo s > /proc/sysrq-trigger

echo u > /proc/sysrq-trigger

echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
```

('s' => Sync alle Filesysteme, 'u' => unmount (eigentlich remount read-only aber das reicht uns), 'b' => reboot) Nach jedem Kommando solltest du ein paar Sekunden warten um dem Kernel Zeit zu geben das Kommando auszuführen. Aber sei gewarnt, das funktioniert nicht immer und kann durchaus zu Schäden am Filesystem (oder zu einem Totalausfall) führen. Der Kernel gibt das Resultat der einzelnen Aktionen nur auf der Konsole und im Syslog aus und nicht auf deiner SSH-Session und es kann durchaus sein das sowohl der Sync und der Unmount fehlschlagen. Wenn dein Syslogger noch läuft dann schau zur Sicherheit nach jedem Kommando in dein /var/log/messages file:

```
tail /var/log/messages
```

Wenn der Sync oder der Unmout nicht klappt, einfach das entsprechende Kommando aus der Sequenz ein paar mal wiederholen bis es klappt. Mehr Doku dazu gibts auf deiner Kiste unter /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt

----------

## tuxian

Danke, an die sysrq-keys dachte ich schon, leider hab ich aber keinen support im Kernel dafür.

Gibts noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

----------

## ts77

schau mal in

man shutdown

es gibt da eine "nicht empfohlene" Methode mit -n die fast immer noch funktioniert.

aber auch das kann dir ganz böse das filesystem zerhacken.

ich hab es schon 1-2 mal angewendet und es ist gut gegangen, aber trotzdem 

Vorsicht!!!

----------

## Deever

Warum nicht einfach UNIX-kompatibel?

```
shutdown -r +5 This system is about to be rebooted
```

HTH!

/dev

[edit]Mist, zu spät![/edit]

----------

## tuxian

Funktioniert leider alles nicht.

Weder ein "shutdown -r now" noch ein "shutdown -n -r"

----------

## tuxian

Kann ich das System nicht irgendwie schrotten (Kernel-Panic oder so) damit er einen reboot macht?

----------

## Deever

Schreib ein Kernelmodul, das im Prozeßkontext von init alles synct/unmountet und knall den ab!

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Irom

Ich denke dein Problem sind nicht die Zombies (das sind nur auswirkungen) sondern die "D"s. D steht für "Uninterruptable Sleep" und das passiert immer, wenn der kernel auf daten wartet. Diese prozesse kann man dann leider wirklich nicht killen soviel ich weiß :(

Kaputte Festplatte?

Eine andere möglichkeit wäre vielleicht ein NFS-server der nicht soft gemountet wurde und jetzt down ist.

----------

## tuxian

Nein, die Festplatte ist nicht kaputt.

Ist erst seit 2 Wochen drinnen.

siehe http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=152810

Jetzt kann ich mich gar nicht mehr einloggen,   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## tilo

wenn ssh noch funktioniert, dann versuche folgende commandos (in dieser Reihenfolge):

shutdown -r now

reboot

telinit 6

kill -9 1

----------

## tilo

hmm... habe greade Deine Kommentare gelesen, dass ein versuch zu rebooten nur zu einer aufgehaengten shell fuehrt.. hmmm..

Koennte sein dass Dein System "out of processes" ist.. d.h. es koennen keine neuen 

Prozesse gestartet werden.... versuche laufende prozesse (keine Zombies) zu killen, 

mit  "kill -9 PID" .. 

Wenn das klappt, versuche zu rebooten.. 

Wenn Dein System aber wirklich durch ein mislungenes emerge zerschossen ist, dann wird es hoechstwahrscheinlich nach dem booten nicht mehr hoch kommen...  :Sad: 

----------

## tuxian

Wie es weitergegangen ist folgt am Donnerstag, erst da komm ich zu dem Rechner in meine Wohnung.

Wenn ich mich per ssh nämlich jetzt hinverbinden will kommt:

ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host

Anscheinend ist er also komplett tot jetzt.

----------

## CaT

hallo

nun muss es umbedingt über ssh sein ? 

eine andere möglichkeit die halt sicherheitstechnisch nicht gut ist, wäre per telnet einzuloggen und dann mit dem escape char in's menu und ein send brk an die maschine zu senden um so einen reboot zu erzwingen.

----------

## toskala

geht denn ein

```
init 6
```

laut init manpage:

 *Quote:*   

> [...] runlevel 6 is used to reboot the system,[...]

 

----------

## tuxian

Nein, hatte nicht funktioniert, jetzt gehts aber gar nix mehr, ist also jetzt eh egal.

Wie gesagt, am Do Abend werd ich den Rechner resetten.

----------

## tuxian

 *CaT wrote:*   

> hallo
> 
> nun muss es umbedingt über ssh sein ? 
> 
> eine andere möglichkeit die halt sicherheitstechnisch nicht gut ist, wäre per telnet einzuloggen und dann mit dem escape char in's menu und ein send brk an die maschine zu senden um so einen reboot zu erzwingen.

 

Der telnet-Server läuft auf dem Rechner nicht.

----------

## tuxian

Habe ihn gerade neu gestartet und er hat problemlos gebootet.

In der /var/log/messages konnte ich nichts komisches finden.

----------

